# nedovolí nám, abychom odjeli na dovolenou, protože jsme prý nedokončili svou práci



## Elizabeth95

*Ahoj všichni!  je tu někdo, kdo by mi prosím dokázal poradit se správným překladem týhle věty?*

1. nedovolí nám, abychom odjeli na dovolenou, protože jsme prý nedokončili svou práci (použijte zájmeno “we” jako podmět všech vět v souvětí). 

_1. We will not be let to go on holiday, because we are said to have not finished our work. _

Předem moc děkuju za jakoukoliv pomoc


----------



## kloie

We will not /won't be allowed..
Because It was said that we haven't finnished our work.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Zdravím, Elizabeth95. Když si prohlédnete pravidla tohoto fóra, určitě si všimnete, že nesmíme kontrolovat celou větu, a váš dotaz se týká angličtiny, ne češtiny. Asi proto nikdo delší dobu neodpovídal. Mysleli jsme si totiž, že vám vlákno smažou, jak tomu už několikrát v minulosti bylo. 
Bohužel návod "použijte zájmeno “we” jako podmět všech vět v souvětí" nás vede k větě, která zní nepřirozeně, a kterou by nikdo neřekl.


> No results found for *"we are said not to have finished"*. Google


_We won't be allowed to go on holiday, because they say we haven't finished our work.
_
Věta _We are said *not to have* finished _(nikoliv _*to have not *finished_) je ale gramaticky správná, i když neidiomatická.


----------



## Chleba2x

Enquiring Mind said:


> Bohužel návod "použijte zájmeno “we” jako podmět všech vět v souvětí" nás vede k větě, která zní nepřirozeně, a kterou by nikdo neřekl.


Zdravím, nevidím problém v souvětí _We won't be allowed to go on holiday, because we were told we haven't finished our work.
_
Kdo, co nebude allowed to? - We. Kdo, co were told? - We. Kdo, co haven't finished? - We. Ve všech případech se jedná o podmět, úkol vyřešen.



Enquiring Mind said:


> _We won't be allowed to go on holiday, because they say we haven't finished our work._


Takové řešení by nesplňovalo podmínku, jelikož ve vedlejší větě příčinné je podmětem _they_.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ano, máte pravdu ohledně vazby _we were told_, která mě nenapadla, a proto se omlouvám. 
Nechci vypadat jako puntičkář, ovšem _pry_ nemusí nutně znamenat _we were told. _Je možné, že ten zákaz odůvodnili tím, že jsme práci nedokončili, aniž nám to řekli, aniž nám bylo tak řečeno. Ale s vaším řešením úplně souhlasím.


> Takové řešení by nesplňovalo podmínku, jelikož ve vedlejší větě příčinné je podmětem _they_.


 Ano, jasně. Touto svou větou jsem jen chtěl vyjádřit variantu, která mě připadala v dané chvíli jako nejschůdnější. 
...
S několikahodinovým časovým odstupem se k této problematice vracím, protože mi už dopadlo, proč mě vazba _we were told _intuitivně nenapadla. Problém je v tom, že takovéto umístění vazby _we were told_ zkresluje chtěný smysl souvětí jako celku.

_We won't be allowed to go on holiday, because we were told we haven't finished our work.
(Ach jo, kdyby nám to darebáci neřekli, mohli bychom jet ). _Důvodem totiž neni to, že nám to řekli, ale že jsme práci nedokončili. V češtině bychom museli říct .... _protože,* jak *nám bylo řečeno, ... _

_We won't be allowed to go on holiday because, we were told, we haven't finished our work. _Tato varianta* s čárkami* je v pořádku, ovšem v mluvené řeči čárky neslyšíme.
_We we told (that) we won't be allowed to go on holiday because we haven't finished our work. _


----------



## Chleba2x

Vidíte, to mě nenapadlo. Tak tedy záleží na tom, jestli měla Elizabeth95 za úkol větu napsat, nebo říct. Protože v mluveném projevu by to byl zapeklitý oříšek. _We were told (that) we won't be allowed to go on holiday because we haven't finished our work _by zase změnilo význam, nebo ne?  V takovém případě by nám bylo řečeno, že nesmíme na dovolenou, nikoliv že jsme nedokončili práci.

Nebylo by možné jednoduše _We won't be allowed to go on holiday, because apparently we haven't finished our work_?


----------

